# Is anyone else Experiencing eye sensitivity with mac e/s?



## nettiepoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello all!!! Im new 2 this site and like most of Yall i luv mac cosm. as well, BUt... I just recently made a SWeet haul from my local mac store e/s of course hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





after my e/s is applied about 30 min. --1 hour later my eyes 

feel like they r drying out and actually start hurting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUMmer, I know...I dont know whats going on Iv never had a reaction like this before 2 any cosmetics so im totally baffled and dissappointed cuz the colors r AWsome and i luv mac, I also have other mac e/s that I purchased last year and they done the same thing but i thought it may have been cuz they were sooo pigmented (aquadesiac,gorgeous gold, swimming, beautiful iris) and or 2 bright of a color??? GUess not, IDK but am very dissapointed any helpful responses greatly appreciated : )       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I fixed the problem with udpp and painterly pp, now im fine *grins*


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 21, 2009)

Firstly, this is the wrong forum, this should go to the recommendations or product safety forums. Just something to remember for next time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you tried using a base under the e/s? You may just be allergic to something in them, but a base *might* help.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 21, 2009)

u may be allergic to an ingredient in MAC eyeshadows. does this happen with just your MAC eyeshadows or with all eyeshadows? if the problem persists, please go check with your doctor! i wouldn't want you to get an allergic reaction everytime you wear your MAC!


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea, unfortunately it only happens with my beloved mac eyeshadow somebody said i may need 2 get the painterly paint pot I believe is what they called it...something about it primes your eyelid so the e/s want be so porus and seep through the pore of the eyelid...WEll I did not know that eye lids had pores lol


----------



## Karmandine (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not one to have allgeries, but when I used paradisco eyeshadow for the first 2 times, my eyelids were red and swollen after I took it off. After a few months I tried it again, and it was fine. Weird.


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 26, 2009)

YAY!!!! Iv been putting my urban decay pp on eye and then my beloved e/s it seems not 2 b bothering me as......Bad, but still alittle discomfort I believe i l try 2 tuff it out an c wat happens, UNless it gets worse....HOpenot : )


----------



## Susanne (Apr 2, 2010)

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## darae (Apr 4, 2010)

i've experienced some itching and tearing up when i wear mac mulch. i don't know why cause everything else is fine..

i recently got satin taupe and that ones fine, now i just avoid mulch which makes me sad cause i do love the color..


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 4, 2010)

My eyes get all glassy red and itchy whenever I wear MAC Rated R eyeshadow. I have never had this problem with any other eyeshadow.

Now I just don't wear it. It's ok, I can use True Charatuse as a sub (and I like that colour better!)


----------



## s_lost (Apr 4, 2010)

I can't use MAC eyeshadows because I'm allergic to Hexylene Glycol (my allergologist made a huge patch teste a few years ago because I used to have nasty reactions). So go see a doctor and ask for a test, because is the only way to really know what is causing you allergies, then you can avoid it (because if it's an especific ingredient, probably you'll find it in several others cosmetics).


----------



## kpenn (Apr 4, 2010)

Surprisingly, you can be allergic to specific shades of eyeshadow.  My mom had a friend who was in LOVE with Pink Frost (this was back in the 90s...haha) but had eye infection after eye infection.  Her optometrist finally figured out that it was a specific ingredient only used in very pink / pink-toned eyeshadows.  As soon as she started avoiding colours that contained a high amount of that ingredient, she was fine!


----------

